# ارجوا مساعدتي...محتاج كتاب تصميم ميكانيكي بالعربي



## engineer_uot (15 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخوكم من بغداد طالب هندسة ميكانيكية مرحلة ثاني ومحتاج كتاب تصميم عناصر الالات او التصميم الميكانيكي وباللغة العربية ...اخواني باللغة العربية ارجوا مساعدتي لانه قد بحث كثيرا الى ان تعبت ولم اجد هاذا الكتاب باللغة العربية...وجدت الكثير منه لكن باللغة الانكليزية فهل هناك اخ او اخت يستطيع او تسطيع ان يساعدني او تساعدني ولهم الاجر والثواب ولا يهم ان كان مؤلف باللغة العربية او كتاب مترجم...المهم اخوان يكون باللغة العربية ولكم كثير الشكر والامتنان واسال الله ان يوفق الجميع وانا بانتظار ردكم على طلبي مع الشكل الجزيل


----------

